# maxey cages and carry boxes



## gazza27 (Nov 7, 2014)

6 Maxi show cages 1 lidded 5 unlidded and 2 carry boxes all in good condition the carry boxes are old-school type from back in day antique now in good overall condition £70 the lot pm me for pics


----------

